# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - heinäkuu-joulukuu 2006

## Eppu

Ma 3.7.
#218/13
#222/22
#226/18
#228/22
#623/5
#624/7
#631/14
#413, #419/1

----------


## Laituri

Ma 3.7.
TKL #620/15 (N-Scania, vaikuttaisi ehkä olevan sijoitettu vakkariksi tuohon osapäivään.)

Su 2.7. 
LL #55/50 (Scania OmniLine)

Su 2.7. 
A&L, havaintokatsaus iltavuoroista:

90Y paikallisreiteillä oli #604 (Star 501).
Pyynikintori 17.15 - Kämmenniemi - Viitapohja - Aitoniemi - Pyynikintori 20.15
Hieman yllättävän tuntuisesti oli #610 (etuovi-Royal)
Orivesi - Tampere 18.15
Toinen hieman yllättävä oli #614 (Combi-Wiima).
Virrat - Tampere 21.00

Lisäksi
#603 (valkoinen Falcon)
Ähtäri - Tampere 17.55
Tampere 18.50 - Ähtäri
#621 (Vega)
Murole - Pyynikintori 19.10
Pyynikintori 20.20 - Kaanaa
#622 (Flyer 520)
Ähtäri - Tampere 19.35
Tampere 20.40 - Virrat
#623 (Vega)
Tampere 17.10 - Ruovesi

----------


## killerpop

> Ma 3.7.
> #413, #419/1


Ja kolmas OC oli sitten linjalla 13 esiintynyt #416

Muutenhan koko kesän aikana ne harvat pari OC:tä ovat olleet P2-parkkipaikkabusseina Hakametsän ja Jäähallin välillä, mutta tänään jopa nämä 3 tavallisilla linjoilla.

Ylittäneekö havaintokynnystä, mutta linjan 20 kalustossa seikkaili sekä #215 että #216

----------


## ultrix

> Ja kolmas OC oli sitten linjalla 13 esiintynyt #416


Äh, killerpop ehti ensin esittämään tämän havainnon!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muutenhan koko kesän aikana ne harvat pari OC:tä ovat olleet P2-parkkipaikkabusseina Hakametsän ja Jäähallin välillä, mutta tänään jopa nämä 3 tavallisilla linjoilla.


Onkos muuten tässä yhtäkkiä käynyt niin "hassusti", että Scania on ottanut Volvon kiinni (ja ehkä jopa ohittanut sen) nivelbussien markkinaosuuksissa? HelB:n Volvo-nivelet jäivät pois käytöstä 30.6., TKL:n vastaavat mahurit jo aiemmin alkukesästä. Tosin lukuja katseltaessa ei pidä unohtaa eri puolelle Suomea sijoittuneita yksittäisiä autoja, joilla kuskataan koululaisia yms. Mutta kun puhutaan aktiviisessa (ja säännöllisessä) linjaliikenteessä käytettävästä kalustosta, niin jokin muutos on merkkien välisissä suhdeluvuissa joka tapauksessa tapahtunut.
Edellä oleva vain ilmiönä ilmiöiden joukossa. En ota kantaa merkkien väliseen paremmuuteen nivelbussien puolella. Täysmatalat nivelet eivät taida olla meidän oloissamme kovin toimivia, olivatpa niiden alustat näiltä kummalta tehtaalta tahansa peräisin.

----------


## Eppu

> Täysmatalat nivelet eivät taida olla meidän oloissamme kovin toimivia, olivatpa niiden alustat näiltä kummalta tehtaalta tahansa peräisin.


En ole täysin samaa mieltä. Onhan matalat nivelet toimineet ajoittain ihan hyvin Tampereellakin. Vaihtelua toki on. Eräs merkittävä syy siihen miksi nivelet laitetaan seisomaan kesäisin, on se että niiden polttoaineen kulutus on suurempaa kuin teleillä. Suurimmat dieseljuopot taitavat olla juuri uukkarinivelet - valitettavasti, sillä muutenhan ne ovat lähes täydellisiä busseja.

Sitten havaintoja tiistailta 4.7.
#636/25
#637/11
#413/28
#264, #265, #270, #419/1
#224, #244/16

----------


## Laituri

> 90Y paikallisreiteillä ... Star 501


 Tekstistäni haluaisin korjata (virheellisen mielikuvan välttämiseksi) näin, että 90Y lähiliikennereiteillä yhteistariffialueella. Virroilta klo 15.50 saapuvalla autollahan ajetaan nuo Etelä-Teiskon reitit.



> linjalla 13 esiintynyt #416


 Tuo erikoistapaus sattui myös meikäläisen havaintokenttään eilen illalla.



> uukkarinivelet ... lähes täydellisiä


Tuota, ruuhka-aikana peräosastosta ulospääsyä helpottaisi takaovi.. muuten kyllä.



> #413, #419/1


Tähän liittyen, Ozzyhan esitti tässä aiemmin niveliä ykköselle:



> ykkösellä pitäisi leirintäalueen takia olla kesäisin pelkkiä niveliä ... kymmenittäin bussiin rinkkoineen, ei lisätilaa ole koskaan liikaa

----------


## killerpop

4.7.2006:

Omnicityja seuraavasti:
TKL #419/1, TKL #416/17, TKL #423/28

----------


## Eppu

5.7.

#421/13
#121/30
#637/11 (t&#228;n&#228;&#228;nkin)

----------


## killerpop

5.7.2006

Tkl #414/1

6.7.2006

Tkl #413/13, #415/26

----------


## Eppu

6.7.
#628/25
#637/27

----------


## Rattivaunu

6.7.
TKL #419 / 23
Kumma juttu, että tuon näin sekä aamulla että illalla tilanteessa, että olin yhtä risteystä vilkuilemassa vain parin minuutin ajan... :P

----------


## JT

> Ma 15.8. vähän lisäyksiä
> 
> Linja 14 ajetaan näemmä linjan 16 osapäiväautolla. Se selittänee telin.


Ajetaankos muuten linjaa 14 edelleen linjan 16 osapäiväautolla vai onko sille sijoitettu joku vähempikapasiteettinen auto?

----------


## ultrix

Ke 5.7.

LL #13/50 ilman yhteistariffikilpeä (tilalla LL-kilpi).

To 6.7.

#633 ajoi Metson takaa Puutarhankatua länteen klo 20:10.

----------


## Eppu

> Ajetaankos muuten linjaa 14 edelleen linjan 16 osap&#228;iv&#228;autolla vai onko sille sijoitettu joku v&#228;hempikapasiteettinen auto?


#631 on tuolla liikkunut ainakin t&#228;ll&#228; viikolla. N&#228;ytt&#228;is olevan vakiosijoitus.

Muita havaintoja 7.7.

#222/17
#216/20
#227/13
#423/18

Paunu #88/62

----------


## ultrix

Pe 7.7.

LL #26/50

Lisäksi olin näkevinäni linjalla 50 myös jo käytöstäpoistetun bussin #38. Voi olla, että helle (ja flunssa) luo harhoja, ja se olikin esim. #41, mutta painoin mieleeni kuitenkin numeron 38. Joka tapauksessa vanha pääkaupunkiseudun B9M-rottelo YTV-roskiksineen.

----------


## killerpop

> #631 on tuolla liikkunut ainakin tällä viikolla. Näyttäis olevan vakiosijoitus.
> 
> Muita havaintoja 7.7.
> 
> #222/17
> #216/20
> #227/13
> #423/18
> 
> Paunu #88/62


Paunu #88 ajaa itseasiassa hyvin monta kierrosta päivässä Pirkkalaan kesäsin, talvikaudellahan se on vain hoitanut 21:30 lähdön, mutta nyt noita lähtöjä on aamusta iltaan.

TKL #226/22

Tuo #423/18 jäi omaan mieleen hyvin. jos jossain on valitettu TKL:n kireämmäksi tehtyjä ajosarjoja, niin tässä tapauksessa ainakin suotta. Auto lähti 18:05 Atalasta, seuraava lähtö 18:55 Keskustorilta. Aikataulukirjan mukaan keskimääräinen ajoaika noin 30 min ja tänään riitti 27 min.

----------


## killerpop

> Pe 7.7.
> 
> LL #26/50
> 
> Lis&#228;ksi olin n&#228;kevin&#228;ni linjalla 50 my&#246;s jo k&#228;yt&#246;st&#228;poistetun bussin #38. Voi olla, ett&#228; helle (ja flunssa) luo harhoja, ja se olikin esim. #41, mutta painoin mieleeni kuitenkin numeron 38. Joka tapauksessa vanha p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudun B9M-rottelo YTV-roskiksineen.


vaan kun #38 on se Iveco / Irisbus, joka ajelee p&#228;&#228;asiassa Ikaalinen/Parkano suunnalle. Kes&#228;aikana auto tuntuisi olevan enempi k&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; kuin talvella.
Linjalla 50 on ollut keppi-Wiimoja kohtuuttoman paljon, muun muassa tuo #41. Pahimpina p&#228;ivin&#228; jopa kaksikin.

----------


## Laituri

Pe 7.7.
TKL #633/17 ->



> #222/17

----------


## Ranke

Tuo 633 on varaauto

----------


## killerpop

Ti 11.7.2006

TKL #620/3, #627/25, #419/23

Lis&#228;ksi H&#228;meenkadun Keskustorin pys&#228;kkialueen l&#228;ntisimpi&#228; pys&#228;kkej&#228; on siirretty t&#228;n&#228; aamuna entisest&#228;&#228;n Kuninkaankadun risteyksen katuty&#246;n johdosta. Pys&#228;kit sijaitsevat hyvin l&#228;hell&#228; toisiaan (H&#228;meenkatu 24:n kohdalla), joten TKL:n bussin tasatessa aikaa omalla tolpallaan, j&#228;&#228; yksityisten pys&#228;kkitolppa l&#228;hes piiloon.

----------


## Laituri

Ti 11.7. TKL
#227/12, #228/16 (Carrus-telivolvot, #226:sta ei havaintoa)


> TKL #620/3


 Ehdin jo ajatella, ett&#228; olisi laitettu tuo N-Scania linjalle 15 vakkariksi osap&#228;iv&#228;&#228;n, kun oli siin&#228; useampana p&#228;iv&#228;n&#228;. (Aiemmin kerran n&#228;kyi linjalla 10. )

----------


## Laituri

Ke 12.7. TKL #620/3

----------


## ultrix

Ke 12.7.

TKL #629/10, #422/22, #418/P2 (OmniCity-yksilöistä en ole aivan satavarma, parkkilinjan autossa ei ollut Särkänniemen tarroja)
LL #39/50

----------


## Laituri

TKL
#235 vaikuttaa, että laitettu linjalle 17.

Ma 17.7.
#221/1

Ti 18.7.
#221/22
#620/7

----------


## Laituri

TKL
Ke 19.7. linjalla 6
Scala #646
Lahti-402:t #621(N-malli), #622 ja #630

----------


## killerpop

Ke 19.7

LL #91/50 ensi kertaa linjalla, sijoitettu ilmeisesti pisimp&#228;&#228;n vuoroon. L&#228;ht&#246;aikoja Keskustorilta H&#246;yt&#228;m&#246;&#246;n 9:00, 11:10, 13:05, 15:05, joista voikin p&#228;&#228;tell&#228; koko autokierron.

Tiett&#228;v&#228;sti LL #92 l&#228;htee muutaman minuutin p&#228;&#228;st&#228; Lakialaan sill&#228; paikalla (18:10), jossa on ollut LL #32 viime aikoina. T&#228;m&#228; siis ei havainto, vaan vinkki  :Wink:

----------


## Razer

To 20.7

Särkänniemiauto #644 aamulla linjalla 6.

Taitaa olla yleistäkin, että ajattavat ennen huvipuiston avausta noita autoja myös kutosella? Ja tulipa samalla myös yllätyttyä Messukylän PARAS-tauluista... Minnehän kaikkialle niitäkin on jo ehditty asentamaan?

----------


## Ozzy

Silti ei tauluja vieläkään ole Linja-autoaseman poliisilaitoksen puoleisilla pysäkeillä- siinä ei ole edes sadekatosta, ja silti usein väkeä isojen laukkujen kanssa odottamassa...

----------


## killerpop

To 20.7.2006

LL #32/50
LL #85/79 (79 Tampere-Kankaanp&#228;&#228; 17:20)
TKL #628/7

Noita Paras-n&#228;ytt&#246;j&#228; on asennettu ihan mukavasti, esim Ristinarkkuun, mutta ep&#228;kohdaksi voisi laskea tuon hajaitetun Matkakeskuksen bussipuolen tolpat. Se ei paljon ilahduta, jos ainoa n&#228;ytt&#246; on bussiaseman sis&#228;tiloissa ja vain sen aukioloaikaan.

----------


## Eppu

23.7.
LL #92 / 80 (illalla)

----------


## killerpop

Su 23.7.2006
TKL #637/4 (myös 22.7.)

----------


## Laituri

Ti 25.7.
TKL #620/25 (N113CLL)
LL #12 (Deca)

LL:n uusista matala-Volvoista oli pieni juttu Tamperelaisessa (ensin arkistovalikkoon) ke 12.7. sivulla 3

----------


## ultrix

Joitain satunnaisia havaintoja:

Su 23.7. 
havainnoin myös TKL #637/4

Ke 26.7. 
TKL #414/26 (ainakin 19:35 Tesomalta lähteneessä vuorossa)
TKL #634 ja TKL:n rekka #3 sompailivat jotain Keskustorilla linjojen 10 ja 18 pysäkillä, lähtivät molemmat Kirkkokatua pitkin pois.

----------


## Laituri

TKL linja 6
Pe 28.7. sek&#228; aamulla ett&#228; iltap&#228;iv&#228;ll&#228; Lahti 402:t
#621, #622, #625 ja #630

Vaikuttaisi, ett&#228; ke 19.7. - to 20.7. #625 oli huollossa, kun oli havaintoni iltap&#228;iv&#228;lt&#228; #646 (#621, #622, #630) ja 


> To 20.7 
> S&#228;rk&#228;nniemiauto #644 aamulla ( ...  ajattavat ennen huvipuiston avausta noita autoja my&#246;s kutosella? )

----------


## Laituri

Muutama maininta

Ti 1.8.
TKL #620/25 (Voith-Scania Lahti402)
LL #12/79 (Deca)

Su 31.7.
TKL #121/17 (Proto Teli-Scala)

----------


## ultrix

Ti 1.8.

Linjan 15 klo 22:25 lähtö Kaukajärveltä koukkasi Nekalan hallin kautta poimien yhden kuljettajan mukaansa.

----------


## killerpop

Ke 2.8.

TKL #624/10 (402/L113)
TKL #228/26 (CityL/Volvo)
TKL#413/13 (Omni)

----------


## Razer

> Ke 2.8. TKL#413/13


heheh... nämä Omnicity-havainnot kolmeltatoista ovat kyllä suosikkejani! Itsekin havaitsin auton Tuulensuussa, mutta killerpop ehti edelle.

----------


## Laituri

Paunu
Ke 9.8. #65/62 (Laatikko-Wiima kesätauon jälkeen, osapäivävuoro)

Ma 7.8. Royal/95 (Carrus Star 301 #90 tai #91:n tilalla)

----------


## Eppu

Kesätaulujen viimeistä arkipäivää...
#122, #229, #270 / 22
#230 / 20
#646 / 21

----------


## ultrix

La 12.8

LL #34 ja #49 linjalla 50.

----------


## Laituri

Ma 14.8. 
TKL teli-Wiimat
#205/23 (Keskustorilta 11.35)
#207/12 (Keskustorilta 11.45)

----------


## Eppu

> Ma 14.8. 
> TKL teli-Wiimat
> #205/23 (Keskustorilta 11.35)
> #207/12 (Keskustorilta 11.45)


Kyllä sitä kiinnostais melkein kaikki havainnot tänään - itsehän olen toisessa kaupungissa. Mille linjoille esim. uukkarit ovat päätyneet? Teli-Wiimat ovat vara-autoina - päivänselvä asia, jota ei välttämättä kannata edes mainita...

----------


## Laituri

> Teli-Wiimat ovat vara-autoina


No joo, ehk&#228; hieman innostuin asiasta kun noita taas n&#228;kyy ...
mainittakoon viel&#228; paikallistiedoksi #206/13 Hermiasta klo 14.10  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

> No joo, ehkä hieman innostuin asiasta kun noita taas näkyy ...
> mainittakoon vielä paikallistiedoksi #206/13 Hermiasta klo 14.10


No saa sitä tietenkin havaintoja laittaa, ei siinä mitään...! Mutta vakkarisijoitukset taitaa kiinnostaa tässä vaiheessa enemmän ja jätti-wiimat eivät niitä taas ole.

----------


## Jufo

Mua kiinnostaa nimenomaan jätti-wiimojen sijoitukset, kun ne ovat katoava luonnonvara... Ja eihän sitä tiedä, vaikka joku wiima olisi vakkarina osapäivässä. Tosin jonkinlainen kooste eri linjojen vakioautoista olisi myös mukava saada, erityisesti linja 19.

----------


## killerpop

Omia havaintoja maanantailta 14.8.2006, jokseenkin tästä puuttuu muun muassa linjan 19 aamuruuhkan autot ja seuraavia autoja bongasin, jokseenkaan en niiden linjakilpiä: #257, #226, #230

Huomattakoon myös, että linjalta 23 tein havainnot 6:sta autosta, vaikka 5:llä tuota tiettävästi ajetaan.



```
01: #407 #248 #212 #211 #122 #121
02: #659 #658 #636
03: #640 #639
06: -
07: #651 #627 #620 #617
10: -
12: #263 #221 #220 #215 #207
13: #409 #261 #256 #255 #244 #223 #206
15: #662 #661 #660 #638
16: #424 #417 #416 #415 #414 #408 #403 #401 #237 #216 #204
17: #421 #420 #239
18: #425 #410 #405 #264 #222
19: #267 #266 #265 #209
20: #426 #418 #208
21: #652 #634 #629
22: #402 #269 #246 #243 #242 #241 #238 #214 #213
23: #419 #260 #259 #234 #210 #205
25: #664 #649 #648 #647 #646 #645 #644
26: #423 #422 #413 #412 #404 #253 #229
27: #663 #656 #655
28: #406 #270 #252 #240
29: #643 #642 #641
30: #427 #251 #250 #249 #219 #218
39: #632 #630 #628
```

Tänään havainnot tehty pääasiassa liikkumalla kaupungilla ja ruokatunnilla, mutta huomenna olisi tarkoitus seurata aamuruuhkaakin ennen töihinmenoa.

----------


## Eppu

> Omia havaintoja maanantailta 14.8.2006, jokseenkin tästä puuttuu muun muassa linjan 19 aamuruuhkan autot ja seuraavia autoja bongasin, jokseenkaan en niiden linjakilpiä: #257, #226, #230


No niin, kiitos vaan tuosta. Mitenkäs teit 9 auton havainnot 22:lta ja 7 auton havainnot 26:lta? Näissä on myös 1 auto liikaa per linja.

Monin paikoin näyttää jokseenkin samanlaiselta, kuin edellisenä talvena - ehkä päällimmäisenä tämän suhteen linja 30. 19:n sijoitukset ovat suuryllätys ainakin minulle, enpä olis arvannut peräti kolmea KUB-teliä tuolla kulkevan.

Myös 15:lle povasin hieman pitempiä 2-akselisia autoja - #642:n ja #643:n ajattelin sinne jäävän. Vaan ei.

Aika hyviä suuntaviivoja saa jo näistä sjoituksista, vaikkakin vara-autoja taisi olla tänään ajossa melko runsaasti.

----------


## killerpop

> No niin, kiitos vaan tuosta. Mitenkäs teit 9 auton havainnot 22:lta ja 7 auton havainnot 26:lta? Näissä on myös 1 auto liikaa per linja.


Todennäköisesti #404 vaihdettiin #229:än päivän aikana, joka selittäis 26:n tilanteen, kun #404 ei osunut silmiin enää iltapäivällä. Linjan 22 tilanteen taas voi selittää se, että #213 on puhtaasti oma "huti", joka on tullut epäselvästi kirjattua.

Mutta kuten todettu, antaa näiden olla suuntaa-antavia havaintoja ja tehdään lisää tutkimusta - eiköhän sieltä vakiautot aika nopeasti erotu, tosin kyllähän ne jo tästä pystyy aika hyvin päätteleen hyvin monen linjan osalta.

----------


## Eppu

Tuosta listasta n&#228;ytt&#228;is puuttuvan ainakin seuraavat, mainitsemisen arvoiset autot: #224, #225, #227, #228, #231, #232, #233, #235, #236, #245, #247, #254, #258, #262, #268, #400, #411, #635, #637.

Oletettavasti autot #217, #650, #653, #654 ja #657 eiv&#228;t ole linjaa vaihtaneet viime talvesta.

----------


## killerpop

> Tuosta listasta näyttäis puuttuvan ainakin seuraavat, mainitsemisen arvoiset autot: #224, #225, #227, #228, #231, #232, #233, #235, #236, #245, #247, #254, #258, #262, #268, #400, #411, #635, #637.
> 
> Oletettavasti autot #217, #650, #653, #654 ja #657 eivät ole linjaa vaihtaneet viime talvesta.


Tänä aamuna tuli nähtyä hieman aamuruuhkaakin, muun muassa ne puuttuneet 19:n autot. Linjan 6 osalta en osaa vielä sanoa mitään, kun ainuttakaan autoa en ole nähnyt. Tässäpä taas pieni keskeneräinen listaus:


```
15.8.2006
01: #407 #248 #225 #212 #211 #122 #121
02: #658 #637 #636
03: #657 #640 #639
06: -
07: #651 #650 #624 #619 #618
10: #110 #109
12: #263 #238 #221 #220 #215
13: #409 #261 #257 #256 #245 #229 #228 #223
15: #661 #660 #638 #629
16: #424 #417 #416 #415 #414 #408 #403 #401 #236 #233 #216
17: #421 #235 #231 #224
18: #425 #410 #405 #254 #222
19: #267 #266 #265 #258 #230 #209
20: #419 #418 #226 #208 #204
21: #653 #652 #634
22: #402 #269 #246 #243 #242 #241
23: #260 #259 #253 #247 #210
25: #664 #648 #647 #646 #645 #644
26: #423 #420 #412 #404 #234 #205
27: #663 #656 #654 #627
28: #406 #252 #207 #206
29: #643 #642 #641
30: #427 #251 #249 #239 #219 #218 #217
39: #632 #630 #610
```

Eilinen #419/23 lienee myöskin inhimillinen kirjausvirhe, tai sitten auto oli 23:n laiturissa torilla  :Wink:  20:lle se tuntuis luontuvan.

#225 ajeli Härmälän ja Keskustorin väliä linjalla 1.

Oletuksesi autojen #217, #650, #653, #654 ja #657 suhteen taitaakin paljastua oheisesta listauksesta  :Wink:

----------


## Allison

Linjalla 6 oli 15.8.2006 seuraavat autot:

622
616
621
620

Linjalla 13 oli Killerpopin listassa mainittujen lisäksi myös 255.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kun kerran vauhtiin p&#228;&#228;stiin, niin laitetaampa viel&#228; muutama t&#228;ydennys (15.8.2006)
13: #409 #261 #257 #256 *#255* #245 #229 #228 #223
16: #424 #417 #416 #415 #414 *#411* #408 #403 #401 #236 #233 #216
18: #425 #410 #405 *#264* #254 #222
21: #653 #652 #634 *#626 #625*
22: #402 #269 #246 #243 #242 #241 *#240 #214 #213*
25: #664 *#649* #648 #647 #646 #645 #644
26: #423 #420 *#413* #412 #404 #234 #205
27: #663 #656 #654 *#652* #627

Eli p&#228;iv&#228;n mittaan #652 oli siirtynyt 21 -> 27 ja tilalle 21:lle oli ilmaantunut ensin #625 ja my&#246;hemmin my&#246;s #626. Epun mieliksi sain t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n 22:n kalustovahvuudeksi 9 kpl, jokseenkin #213 ja #240 vasta iltasella.

Sitten muita havaintoja:
L&#228;nsilinjat n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; pist&#228;neens&#228; Scalansa seuraavasti:
#32/79, #34/50. En ole kerennyt seuraan viel&#228; #32:n koko autokiertoa, mutta n&#228;ytt&#228;isi Linnanvuoren vuoroja olevan ainakin pari, ellei jopa illalla useampia. #34 ajaakin sitten ihan puhtaasti 50:ll&#228;.

----------


## ultrix

Ti 15.8.

LL #34 tuli myös bongattua linjalla 50. 
Iltapäivällä klo 15:40 lähdössä oli ymmärtääkseni #92, #91 näytti menevän tyhjänä pois Siivikkalasta. Olikohan autossa jotain vialla?
TKL #401 ja #424 ajoivat peräkkäin linjalla 16, bongattu Lielahdessa Lentävänniemeen menevinä klo 15:50.

----------


## J_J

> #91 näytti menevän tyhjänä pois Siivikkalasta. Olikohan autossa jotain vialla?


Tarkoittaako se, että auto on siirtoajossa, jotenkin oletusarvoisesti sitä että jokin mättää eli vikaa on?

----------


## ultrix

Ei tietenkään. Epäilen vain vikaantumista, koska tilalle oli laitettu toinen kahdesta Volvo 8700 RLE:stä, jonka pitäisi olla 80-sarjan linjoilla.

----------


## J_J

> Ei tietenkään. Epäilen vain vikaantumista, koska tilalle oli laitettu toinen kahdesta Volvo 8700 RLE:stä, jonka pitäisi olla 80-sarjan linjoilla.


Pitäisi ja pitäisi... Kannattanee pitää noita autojen sijoituksia itsestäänselvinä vasta siinä kohtaa, kun liikenneyritys julkaisee esimerkiksi netissä tahi virallisessa lehdessä kalustosijoittelukartaston, mistä ilmenee minkä auton todella PITÄISI olla milläkin linjalla / missäkin vuorossa. Muutenhan lienee ainakin omasta mielestäni tärkeintä se, että kullakin linjalla ja kussakin vuorossa on edes jokin ko. tehtävään soveltuva kulkuneuvo, ja hätätapauksessa (mikäli paremmin kyseiseen ajoon sopivaa autoa ei ole ehjänä/vapaana) vain "jokin bussiksi luokiteltava kulkuneuvo" riittänee sekin.

Kuitenkaan missään tuntemassani bussiyhtiössä nuo kaluston sijoitukset eri vuoroille ei ole lainkaan kiveen hakattuja ehdottomia sääntöjä, johtuen ihan jo siitäkin että huoltojen, korjausten sekä muiden syiden takia niitä joudutaan lähes päivittäin tilapäisesti muuttelemaan. Esimerkiksi oman työnantajani osalta en muista päivää, jolloin KAIKKI eri vuoroille "vakituisesti" sijoitetut autot olisivat juuri ko. autolle tarkoitettuun vuoroon lähteneet.

----------


## ultrix

> Pitäisi ja pitäisi... Kannattanee pitää noita autojen sijoituksia itsestäänselvinä vasta siinä kohtaa, kun liikenneyritys julkaisee esimerkiksi netissä tahi virallisessa lehdessä kalustosijoittelukartaston, mistä ilmenee minkä auton todella PITÄISI olla milläkin linjalla / missäkin vuorossa.


Tämä sama koskee oletettavasti myös killerpopin ja muiden tekemiä havaintoihin perustuvia listauksia.




> Muutenhan lienee ainakin omasta mielestäni tärkeintä se, että kullakin linjalla ja kussakin vuorossa on edes jokin ko. tehtävään soveltuva kulkuneuvo, ja hätätapauksessa (mikäli paremmin kyseiseen ajoon sopivaa autoa ei ole ehjänä/vapaana) vain "jokin bussiksi luokiteltava kulkuneuvo" riittänee sekin.


Tietenkin tärkeintä on se, että vuoro ylipäätänsä liikennöidään. Tämä havaintopalsta lienee kuitenkin ihan sitä varten olemassa, että havainnoidaan jotain tavallisuudesta poikkeavaa, tai kunhan havainnoidaan jokin tietty bussi tietyllä linjalla (tiettyyn aikaan).




> Kuitenkaan missään tuntemassani bussiyhtiössä nuo kaluston sijoitukset eri vuoroille ei ole lainkaan kiveen hakattuja ehdottomia sääntöjä, johtuen ihan jo siitäkin että huoltojen, korjausten sekä muiden syiden takia niitä joudutaan lähes päivittäin tilapäisesti muuttelemaan. Esimerkiksi oman työnantajani osalta en muista päivää, jolloin KAIKKI eri vuoroille "vakituisesti" sijoitetut autot olisivat juuri ko. autolle tarkoitettuun vuoroon lähteneet.


Jos ne olisivat tuollaisia ehdottomia sääntöjä, ei tätä palstaakaan tietenkään olisi. Se, mikä sai epäilykseni kohdistumaan jonkinlaista vikaantumista, eikä vain tavallista siirtoajoa kohtaan on se, että linjan 50 vuoroväli ei muutu neljän tienoilla yhtään mitenkään, joten miksi vaihtaa kesken päivää bussia, etenkään sellaiseen, jota on ennen nähty yksinomaan 80-sarjalaisissa? Yhtiön toimitusjohtajakin sanoi, että toinen tulee Siivikkalan linjalle ja toinen Ylöjärven linjoille. Nyt toinen oli siirtoajossa pois Siivikkalasta ja toinen normaalissa linja-ajossa. 

Voi tietenkin olla, että kyseessä on sittenkin ihan ajojärjestelyyn kuuluva siirtoajo, mutta ilman tarkempaa tietoa talon sisältä ei voi kuin spekuloida asiaa.

Ei tehrä tästä ny tän isompaa numeroo.

----------


## Jufo

KE 16.8.

#204 / 13
#205 / 23
#206 / 16
#209 / 30

Havainnoin myös vuorojen aikataulussa pysymistä ja Keskustorin tukkoisuuden vuoksi harva heilurilinja pääsi lähtemään Keskustorilta aikataulussaan klo 15-16 aikoihin. Esimerkiksi linjan 26 klo 15.29 länteen lähtenyt vuoro oli Epilässä vasta klo 15.53.

----------


## killerpop

> Havainnoin myös vuorojen aikataulussa pysymistä ja Keskustorin tukkoisuuden vuoksi harva heilurilinja pääsi lähtemään Keskustorilta aikataulussaan klo 15-16 aikoihin. Esimerkiksi linjan 26 klo 15.29 länteen lähtenyt vuoro oli Epilässä vasta klo 15.53.


Tosiaan, jotain tukkoisuutta lienee ollut, sillä ennen tuota havaitsemaasi linjan 26 autoa
(#412) oli noin 10 minuutin tauko bussivirrassa länteen. TKL:n autot loistivat poissaolollaan. Tosin 26:n aikataulu on nyt niin löysä, että takaisin Haukiluomasta on lähdetty ajallaan (16:10)

Sitten niitä mielenkiintoisia havaintoja päivältä:
TKL #623/15, #631/15, #405/19 (nyt on sitten linjalla vihdoin niveltäkin), #626/21, #424/23, #637/27, #207/28 ja #648/39 !

Länsilinjat oli puolestaan pistänyt linjalle 50 auton #40 (Lahti 401/L113)

----------


## Laituri

TKL
Ti 22.8. linjalla 6 iltap&#228;iv&#228;ll&#228; 
#614, #616, #621 ja #622. 
(Allison mainitsi 15.8. (#616, #621, #622) ja #620:n, joka taisi olla #614:n tilalla.) 

Ma 21.8. #620/29

----------


## ultrix

Ti 22.8.

TKL #633/16
LL #51/50

----------


## Laituri

Pe 25.8.
TKL, #620/2 (402-Scania-Voith, vaikuttaisi että huollossa olevien tilalla)
Paunu, puoliautomaattiset Express-Volvot toinen 16.30 Kuhmalahdelle ja toinen Orivedeltä 17.10.

----------


## ultrix

Ma 28.8

tkl #232/y33 -> 06:20 keskustorilta linjalle 17

----------


## killerpop

Omat havainnot t&#228;ll&#228; viikolla ovat j&#228;&#228;neet hieman heikoiksi, mutta t&#228;ss&#228; muutamia:
Ti 29.8.
TKL #239/1, #247/1

Ma 28.8.
TKL #205/1, #655/7, #664/7, #411/12, #247/16, #406/20, #413/22, #251/22, #623/25, #647/27, #421/28, #234/28, #209/28, #627/29 ja #248/30

Sen sijaan viikot 33 ja 34 meni bongatessa keskim&#228;&#228;rin 100 (TKL:n) autoa arkip&#228;ivisin, jotta jotain osviittaa talven sijoituksista saisi.
Laitoin havaintomateriaalini julkiseksi niin PDF-tiedostona (kooste) ja OpenOfficen taulukkolaskentana t&#228;nne.
OpenOffice-tiedostossa on eri autotyypit v&#228;rikoodattuina: sininen teliauto, vihre&#228; nivelauto ja mustana kaksiakseliset. 

Joitakin poimintoja:
TKL #210 oli viikon 33 linjalla 23 ja #217 linjalla 23. viikolla 34 asetelma oli p&#228;invastainen.
TKL #400 lienee osoitettu 16:n vakkariksi, sit&#228; vaan en onnistunut kahden viikon seurannassa havaitsemaan kuin kerran ja silloinkin aamuruuhkassa.
Viikolla 34 oli useampana p&#228;iv&#228;n&#228; linjan 29 kalustossa linjan 25 Scaloja, niin autot #648 kuin #649

Ja loput l&#246;ytyy analysoimalla  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Jep, #400 on näkynyt sen verran usein linjalla, että se on todennäköisesti vakkari.

----------


## Laituri

Ke 30.8.
TKL #228/25 !! (Teli Carrus-Volvo, 13.32 Jankasta)

----------


## killerpop

> Ke 30.8.
> TKL #228/25 !! (Teli Carrus-Volvo, 13.32 Jankasta)


Toisella Sammonkadun linjalla tehtiin tiettävästi historiaa, kun tänään oli teliauto #270 linjalla 27. Ei tule äkkiseltään mieleen, että teliautoa linjalla olisi aiemmin ollut. Tällä hetkellä muuten ainoa TKL:n kalustosta, jonka numero-osan kaksi ensimmäistä numeroa sopii ko linjanumeroon  :Wink: 

Muita poimintoja:
#411/1, #248/17, #406/20, #253/30 ja #264/30

----------


## Jufo

> Joitakin poimintoja:
> TKL #210 oli viikon 33 linjalla 23 ja #217 linjalla 23. viikolla 34 asetelma oli p&#228;invastainen.


Pieni korjaus, tuossa piti olla kai linja 23 & linja 30. 

Linjan 1 kalustokierron selvitt&#228;minen aiheutti mulle p&#228;&#228;nvaivaa, kun n&#228;k&#246;j&#228;&#228;n osap&#228;iv&#228; #211 ajaa iltap&#228;iv&#228;st&#228; koko loppuillan ja #407 taas ajaa keskip&#228;iv&#228;n (ajaako?) ja lopettaa klo 18 aikaan (n&#228;in ainakin viikolla 33). Aiemmin kalustokierron on voinut p&#228;&#228;tell&#228; helposti aikataulusta mutta nyt tuntui, ett&#228; autot menev&#228;t ihan sekaisin...

----------


## ultrix

To 31.8.

#424/16 - ajoi ilmeisesti Lielahden päässään etuajassa Lentävänniemestä Keskustorille (ts. vuoroa ei näkynyt mailla halmeilla, vaikka tulin hyvissä ajoin pysäkille), mutta 10 minuuttia myöhemmin lähtenyt #401 otti sen kuitenkin kiinni Pyynikin uimahallin kohdalla.

Pe 1.9.

Linjan 45 7:55 lähtö Kangasalta ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti koukkaamalla osittain Atalan kautta  :Wink:  - bussi teki U-käännöksen Lahdentien eritasoliittymän kohdalla, ja palasi takaisin reitilleen.

----------


## Razer

Ma 4.9

TKL #255/13 sinisess&#228; kokovartalomaalatussa Aamulehti-asussa (ikkunatkin t&#228;ynn&#228; teippi&#228 :Wink: . Mist&#228; on kyse? Olenko j&#228;&#228;nyt jostain t&#228;rke&#228;st&#228; paitsi? Onko se nyt sitten viimein menoa my&#246;s TKL:n autojen yhdenn&#228;k&#246;isyydelle?

K&#228;yn kuvaamassa saman tein kun vaan ensin Ikurista saapuu (ilmeisesti 16:00 l&#228;ht&#246;n&#228 :Wink: ...

t&#228;ss&#228; lopulta grafiikkaa:

----------


## Laituri

Juu, tuo *Razerin* mainitsema Aamulehti-kuosinen eilen

Ti 5.9. Linjalla 25

#228 (kuten 30.8. vuoro, taitaa olla ruuhkaisin noista 7:stä, kun laitettu teli?)
#619 (402-Volvo-Voith, Jankasta 13.47, (Pyynikintori-Janka ... ))

Ma 4.9.
#612/2 (402-Scania-Voith)

----------


## ef6494

tosiaan Tkl:n 255 oli aamulehden mainoksissa
menin tamperetalon pysäkiltä keskustorille klo 15,15
auton linja oli 13

----------


## ultrix

Ti 5.9.

#635/10
#206/17, l&#228;hti 5 min etuajassa Keskustorilta (tarkistettu kahdesta eri kellosta).
#629/16, 233:n sijaisena. Kirjoitin mielest&#228;ni havainnon muistiin, mutta en l&#246;yt&#228;nyt sit&#228; kirjallisena mist&#228;&#228;n. Muistaakseni kyseess&#228; oli kuitenkin 629.

Ke 6.9.

#122/16

----------


## ultrix

Ke 6.9. vielä:

#270/27

----------


## Eppu

La 9.9.

Paunu #95/95  :Smile:

----------


## Laituri

Ma 11.9.
LL #78/79 (Teli-EB, klo 15.45 vuoro Linnavuoreen Raholan kautta)

----------


## Razer

Ma 11.9

TKL #655/6

----------


## killerpop

Ma 11.9. jatkoa

TKL #204/1, #206/1, #239/1
#630/15 - lieni se hiljattain lisätty viides auto?
#267/20, #411/20, #610/21, #404/22, #632/25, #424/26, #209/28, #421/28 ja #624/29

----------


## ultrix

Ke 6.9.
#270/27
#255/13 (tieto on pop-scala, "höyryveturinumerot")

To 7.9.
#208/26
#228/25
#409/13

Pe 8.9.
#255/23
LL #76 Kankaanpää-Tre pikavuorossa

Su 10.9.
#244/23 (Huomatkaa autossa takana kultaiset jenkkinumerot!)
#642/29
#662/12

----------


## killerpop

Ti 12.9

TKL #239/1, #247/1, #635/2, #637/2, #209/13, #631/15, #205/18, *#419/19*, #626/21, #629/21, #232/23, #406/26, #270/27, #204/28, #421/28. 

Ja laitetaan nyt omallekin kennolle tarttunut kuva tuosta Aamulehti-Scalasta. Nostalgiset tunteet tulee vanhojen numerofonttien kierr&#228;tyksest&#228;, mut vaatii edelleen sulattelua t&#228;m&#228; kokonaisuus. Toivottavasti pian n&#228;hd&#228;&#228;n (paljon) hienommin tehtyj&#228; kokomainoksia paljon.

----------


## ultrix

> Toivottavasti pian nähdään (paljon) hienommin tehtyjä kokomainoksia paljon.


Toivottavasti seuraavia kokomainosbusseja ei tehdä ikkunoita peittäen, tai jos tehdään, teipattakoon myös tuulilasit!  :Wink: 

Ti 12.9.

#228/25 (vaikuttaisi olevan iltaruuhkassa vakkarina)
#636/2 (63*-sarja vakkarina kakkosella?)
#216/16
#204/28

Muuta havaintoa:

Linjan 16 Leinolan pääte Kiveliönkadulla on aika minimivarusteltu, ja pysäkkitolppakin on kaatunut - tai kaadettu. Päättäriltä puuttuu myös katos ja pyörätelineet, jotka olisivat Kangasalan rajalla sijaitsevalle pysäkille tärkeätä infraa. Taidan pistää Kortteukselle mailia.  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> #636/2 (63*-sarja vakkarina kakkosella?)
> #216/16


Molemmat autot linjansa vakiautoja ruuhkassa.



> Muuta havaintoa:
> 
> Linjan 16 Leinolan pääte Kiveliönkadulla on aika minimivarusteltu, ja pysäkkitolppakin on kaatunut - tai kaadettu. Päättäriltä puuttuu myös katos ja pyörätelineet, jotka olisivat Kangasalan rajalla sijaitsevalle pysäkille tärkeätä infraa.


Pysäkkikatoksen funktio päätepysäkillä on aika kyseenalainen. Jos tarkoitus on katoksesta tehdä nuorison kokoontumispaikka pe- ja lauantai-illoille silloin kun vuoroväli on riittävän harva, niin se tietty käy perusteeksi.

Sen sijaan linja-autoasiakas ei päätepysäkillä sadekatosta tarvitse, ei ainakaan linjan 16 tapauksessa joka tulee jo hyvissä ajoin ennen lähtöaikaansa nykyisellä aikataululla. Ja ruuhka-aikaanhan 10 min vuoroväli on käytännössä niin tiuha, että usein jo seuraava lähtevä vuoro saapuu pysäkkialueelle ennenkuin edellinen on kerennyt edes poistumaan.

Tässäpä pari havaintoa 13.9. keskiviikolta:

TKL #625/7, #411/12, #635/15, #206/16, #238/17, #410/20, #250/23, #655/25, #208/26, #421/28 ja #234/30

----------


## Razer

> Linja-autoasiakas ei p&#228;&#228;tepys&#228;kill&#228; sadekatosta tarvitse, ei ainakaan linjan 16 tapauksessa joka tulee jo hyviss&#228; ajoin ennen l&#228;ht&#246;aikaansa nykyisell&#228; aikataululla. Ja ruuhka-aikaanhan 10 min vuorov&#228;li on k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; niin tiuha, ett&#228; usein jo seuraava l&#228;htev&#228; vuoro saapuu pys&#228;kkialueelle ennenkuin edellinen on kerennyt edes poistumaan.


T&#228;lt&#228;h&#228;n tuo todellakin vaikuttaa... aamukuuden vuorot odottavat 20-25 minuuttia p&#228;&#228;tteell&#228;. Toisaalta, miten selit&#228;t sen ett&#228; t&#228;n&#228;&#228;n 16:30 vuoro oli vasta 16:38 Orimuskioskilla? Ja todellakin, pys&#228;kkikatosta ei sent&#228;&#228;n tarvita, mutta kaatunut pys&#228;kkitolppa pit&#228;isi sent&#228;&#228;n nostaa takaisin pystyyn.

Seurasin siis nyt noita klo 17-18 v&#228;lisi&#228; l&#228;ht&#246;j&#228;. Kaikilla linjoillahan siirryt&#228;&#228;n eritt&#228;in tiukkoihin ajoaikoihin tasan viidelt&#228;, ja erityisesti kiinnosti tuo 17:00 Leinolan l&#228;ht&#246; (#424). Siit&#228; l&#228;htien annetaan aikaa en&#228;&#228; vain 18 minuuttia ja l&#228;ht&#246; Keskustorilta toteutuikin vasta 17:26 ollen kahdeksan minuuttia my&#246;h&#228;ss&#228;.

Vaihdoin siit&#228; sitten kolmoseen ja Hatanp&#228;&#228;n valtatiell&#228; vastaan tuli armoton umpiruuhka siis viel&#228; puoli kuuden j&#228;lkeen. Ykk&#246;sen l&#228;ht&#246;aika (#121) oli ollut 17:20 H&#228;rm&#228;l&#228;st&#228;, aikaa Keskustorille annetaan vaivaiset 14 minuuttia ja vuoro oli vasta verotalolla 17:38. Uskoisin, ett&#228; aikaa siit&#228; olisi kulunut viel&#228; noin 8 minuuttia, jolloin vuoro olisi ollut reippaat 12 minuuttia my&#246;h&#228;ss&#228;. Vuorov&#228;lin ollessa viel&#228; tuolloin sen 20 minuuttia, on ihan sama k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; mihin aikaan sinne pys&#228;kille menee ja luottamus kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen vaipuu entist&#228;kin huterammalle tasolle.

Saa n&#228;hd&#228;, mit&#228; tapahtuu jos (ja kun) Hatanp&#228;&#228;n valtatien reunimmaiset kaistat muutetaan bussikaistoiksi. Henkil&#246;autojono jatkuu Rantaperki&#246;&#246;n asti, mutta joukkoliikenne kulkee sulavasti koko matkan letkan ohi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laituri

> Pe 8.9.
> LL #76 Kankaanp&#228;&#228;-Tre pikavuorossa


To 14.9. ko. Deca oli 50 H&#246;yt&#228;m&#246;n lis&#228;vuorossa klo 17.00 Keskustorilta

TKL 
#210/30
#620/15

A&L
#56/75 (K202 Taka-Volvo my&#246;s Kangasalan suunnassa)

Pe 15.9.
Linjalla 6 iltap&#228;iv&#228;ll&#228; 402-Scaniat
#621*, #622, #626 ja #627
*=Voith

----------


## ultrix

Ma 18.9.
TKL #255/22
LL #47/85

Havainnot klo 9:30.

Lis&#228;ksi #424/16 ja #407/1.

----------


## ultrix

Ti 19.9.

LL #21/80
TKL #204/27 (!!) ja #404/26.

#255 muuten taitaa olla linjoilla 13 ja 22 nimenomaan siksi, ett&#228; Aamulehdell&#228; on my&#246;s yliopistolla menossa "Tieto on pop"-kampanja. J&#228;ttim&#228;inen liikkuva mainos samojen potentiaalisten asiakkaiden (=tuhannet uudet opiskelijat) silmien edess&#228; parantaa tunnettavuutta. T&#228;n&#228;&#228;n n&#228;in auton linjalla 22.

----------


## ultrix

#408 ja #416, jossa itse t&#228;t&#228; kirjoittaessani istun linjalla 16, ovat Paasikiventien ruuhkassa aivan per&#228;kk&#228;inajossa - Lent&#228;v&#228;nniemen suunnasta Leinolan suuntaan!

Ilmeisesti jompi kumpi autoista saapui l&#228;nnen suunnan ruuhkan vuoksi Lent&#228;v&#228;nniemen p&#228;&#228;tteelleen my&#246;h&#228;ss&#228;, jolloin autot p&#228;&#228;siv&#228;t l&#228;htem&#228;&#228;n k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; yht&#228; aikaa. L&#228;hd&#246;t olivat siis 15:30 ja 15:40, ja yh&#228; seist&#228;&#228;n Lielahdessa ruuhkassa. 

Takana on my&#246;s Siivikkalan suunnasta tullut LL:n "Rexona"-bussi (se uudempi) huoltoajossa.

EDIT 16:10: Liikennevalot ovat siis Vaitinaronkadun liittym&#228;st&#228; Mustanlahdenkadun liittym&#228;&#228;n pois k&#228;yt&#246;st&#228;, ts. vilkuvttavat keltaista. Poliisi on ohjaavinaan liikennett&#228; ainakin Vaitinaronkadun risteyksess&#228;, laihahkoin tuloksin.

EDIT2 16:30: Ruuhka johtuu siis EU-kokouksen saattueesta, joten kaikki muu liikenne (my&#246;s joukkoliikenne!) saa v&#228;ist&#228;&#228; isoja herroja. T&#228;ll&#228; hetkell&#228; olen Satakunnankadulla, ruuhka l&#228;nnen suuntaan on valtava. Kortelahdenkadulla oli yht&#228; aikaa siis kolme Lent&#228;v&#228;nniemest&#228; tulevaa kuuttatoista, #408 (15:30 l&#228;ht&#246 :Wink: , #416 (15:40 l&#228;ht&#246 :Wink:  ja #400 (15:50 l&#228;ht&#246 :Wink: . Aivan varma en kuitenkaan ole siit&#228;, oliko #416 sittenkin 15:30 l&#228;ht&#246;, ne nimitt&#228;in kulkivat tosiaan koko matkan perkk&#228;in.

Jos olet matkustamassa keskustan ja l&#228;nnen v&#228;li&#228;, en suosittele ainakaan seuraavan puolen tunnin aikana l&#228;htemist&#228;.

----------


## killerpop

> #408 ja #416, jossa itse tätä kirjoittaessani istun linjalla 16, ovat Paasikiventien ruuhkassa aivan peräkkäinajossa - Lentävänniemen suunnasta Leinolan suuntaan!


Niin, käytännössähän linja 16 on vain yksi tapaus kaikista linjoista jotka joutuivat ongelmiin tänään. Muun muassa #424/16 käännettiin illalla Pyynikintorilla ja #405 lähti Haukiluomaan Keskustorilta, että edes toiseen suuntaan ajettaisiin ajallaan. Tässä ilmenee pitkien heilurilinjojen ongelmat.




> Ilmeisesti jompi kumpi autoista saapui lännen suunnan ruuhkan vuoksi Lentävänniemen päätteelleen myöhässä, jolloin autot pääsivät lähtemään käytännössä yhtä aikaa. Lähdöt olivat siis 15:30 ja 15:40, ja yhä seistään Lielahdessa ruuhkassa.


Teiskontiellä Hoitokodin pysäkillä tilannetta seuranneena tilanne oli, että länteen ajoi niin #237 ja #410 linjaa 16 ketjuuntuneena, #618 tuli Ritakadulta, kävi Ruotulassa ja jatkoi jälleen Ritakadulle ennenkuin ainutkaan linjojen 16 tai 18 vuoroista tuli idästä. Tässä tapauksessa vain 1603/28 tuli edes suurin piirtein ajallaan, 1603 - 1622 välillä ainoa vuoro oli 1622 pysäkille ilmestynyt linjan 16 auto (#216).




> EDIT 16:10: Liikennevalot ovat siis Vaitinaronkadun liittymästä Mustanlahdenkadun liittymään pois käytöstä, ts. vilkuvttavat keltaista. Poliisi on ohjaavinaan liikennettä ainakin Vaitinaronkadun risteyksessä, laihahkoin tuloksin.


Oikeastaan koko keskustassa olisi pitänyt olla liikennevalot keltavilkulla tai pois kokonaan käytöstä, sillä se todennäköisesti olisi nopeuttanut matkantekoa. Nyt yhdeksi sumppukohdaksi muodostui Sepänkadun/Pirkankadun risteys, toiseksi Mariankadun/Pirkankadun risteys ja kolmanneksi Hatanpään valtatien / Hämeenkadun risteys, jotka kaikki ajettiin henkilöautojen myötä tukkoon. Ollaan siinä tilanteessa, että keskustamme ei vedä autoliikennettä juurikaan enempää, silti sinne pitää päästä, vaikka valloilla olisi millainen poikkeusjärjestely tahansa. Lopputuloksena on tämän päivän kaltainen kaaos.




> EDIT2 16:30: Ruuhka johtuu siis EU-kokouksen saattueesta, joten kaikki muu liikenne (myös joukkoliikenne!) saa väistää isoja herroja. Tällä hetkellä olen Satakunnankadulla, ruuhka lännen suuntaan on valtava. Kortelahdenkadulla oli yhtä aikaa siis kolme Lentävänniemestä tulevaa kuuttatoista, #408 (15:30 lähtö), #416 (15:40 lähtö) ja #400 (15:50 lähtö). Aivan varma en kuitenkaan ole siitä, oliko #416 sittenkin 15:30 lähtö, ne nimittäin kulkivat tosiaan koko matkan perkkäin.


Parhaimpaan ruuhka-aikaan klo 16:30 aikoihin liikenteenohjausta tehtiin Kalevan puistotien ja Itsenäisyydenkadun risteyksessä siten, että kaikki itä-länsi -suuntainen liikenne sai seistä reilun 5 minuuttia, että Itsenäisyydenkadulle muodostuisi tyhjä baana ja kahden auton saattue (!!!) pääsee kulkemaan yksityisautoissaan Kalevan puistotien risteyksestä enintään rautatieasemalle asti. Mistä lie tämäkin liikennettä ohjannut poliisi saanut käskynsä, ainakaan millään järjellä liikenteenohjaus ei tapahtunut, sillä katu oli tosiaan tyhjä useamman minuutin ajan, muun liikenteen odottaessa ja tehdessä jonoja pitkin Teiskontietä.

Mutta itse asiaan:

TKL #204/27

----------


## Ozzy

Ei kai sit&#228; Jeppe&#228; kukaan k&#228;skenyt, siksih&#228;n ne kulkee yleens&#228; pareittain ,ett&#228; toinen komentaa toista.

Koomiselta vaikutti my&#246;s se ett&#228; H&#228;mppi&#228; ajoivat MANSEN KESKUSTAN KARTTAA lukevat poliisit maijoillaan, joissa luki mm. Kokkola, Lapua , Sein&#228;joki ja Kauhava eli Pohjanmaalla on voroilla kivaa... kyll&#228;h&#228;n nuo bussien my&#246;h&#228;stelyt muutamilla linjoilla tulivat taas silti helposti esiin, esim. jo julkisuudessakin ollut linja 15 ei kest&#228; n&#228;k&#246;j&#228;&#228;n yht&#228;&#228;n viiveit&#228;. Viel&#228; 2 tuntia ko. ruuhkan j&#228;lkeen tultiin Sokoksen eteen 3 auton jonossa, jossa ekana tullut oli siis 40 minuuttia Pyynikintorilta l&#228;htemisest&#228;&#228;n my&#246;h&#228;ss&#228;- ilmeinen ongelmalinja siis, joten olisikin kuitenkin tarpeen palauttaa Nekalan vanhuksille oma linja- neh&#228;n sit&#228; my&#246;h&#228;stytt&#228;&#228; ihan normiarkenakin ....

----------


## pjk

Joo, eipä oikein vetänyt Tampereen liikenne keskiviikkona. Tulin lempäälästä tarkoituksena lähteä 16:25 vuoroa Nokialle, pääsin keskustorin pysäkille n.16:40 josta lähdin n. 16:50, haapalinnan pysäkillä olin 17:36 siitä nokialle 1h jäjessä aikatauluun merkittyä aikaa. Toivottavasti tänään pääsee paremmin...

----------


## Razer

> Ollaan siin&#228; tilanteessa, ett&#228; keskustamme ei ved&#228; autoliikennett&#228; juurikaan enemp&#228;&#228;, silti sinne pit&#228;&#228; p&#228;&#228;st&#228;, vaikka valloilla olisi millainen poikkeusj&#228;rjestely tahansa. Lopputuloksena on t&#228;m&#228;n p&#228;iv&#228;n kaltainen kaaos.


Henkil&#246;autot keskustaa kiert&#228;ville keh&#228;teille ja vain joukkoliikennett&#228; keskustaan! :thumbsup: huolimatta kaupunginvaltuuston tms. kannasta... Ei muutaman EU-herran takia voi koko kaupungin liikennett&#228; pilata... todella alhaista.

----------


## pjk

Tänään sujui liikennöinti ok, taitaa huomenna olla taas keskiviikon kaltainen hässäkkä.

----------


## ultrix

> Tänään sujui liikennöinti ok, taitaa huomenna olla taas keskiviikon kaltainen hässäkkä.


Autoton päivä, joten meikä taitaa linja-auton asemesta ajaa pyörällä  jos siis saan kettingit paikalleen (terveisiä Razerille  :Wink: ). Toivottavasti mahdollisimman moni tamperelainen ottaa keskiviikosta vaarin ja pyhittää autottoman päivän käyttämällä julkisia (nokialaiset ja lempääläiset junalla) tai polkupyörää. Ei voi syyttää kuin itseä, jos jää huomenna ruuhkaan.  :Smile: 

Havaintoja:

#205/1
#426/20

----------


## killerpop

To 21.9.

pari havaintoa: TKL #255/22, #207/27

Ja ultrix paukuttaa n&#228;it&#228; vakisijoituksia siihen malliin, ett&#228; voisi olla hyv&#228;ksi vilaista viikkojen 33 ja 34 koostetta t&#228;&#228;lt&#228;. Tosin pieni&#228; muutoksia on tullut t&#228;m&#228;n j&#228;lkeen, mutta p&#228;&#228;piirteisesti kalusto n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; olevan vakituiseen seuraavaa:



```
01: #407 #248 #225 #212 #211 #122 #121 (#225 esiintynee my&#246;s 28:lla ip-ruuhkassa)
02: #659 #658 #636
03: #657 #640 #639
06: #622 #621 #616 ...?
07: #651 #650 #619 #618 #617
10: #110 #109
12: #263 #238 #221 #220 #215
13: #409 #262 #261 #257 #256 #255 #245 #223 ..?
15: #662 #661 #660 #638
16: #424 #415 #414 #408 #403 #401 #400, #233, #216 ...?
17: #235 #232 #231 #224
18: #405 #264 #222 ...?
19: (p&#228;&#228;asiassa KUB-scaloja)
20: #426 #419 #418 #227 #226
21: #653 #652 #634
22: #402 #269 #246 #243 #241 #214 #213
23: #260 #259 #244 #234 #217
25: #649 - #644, tosin #228 siirt&#228;nyt yhden Scalan muualle.
26: #423 #422 #420 #412 #404 #253 
27: #663 #656 #655 #654 (tosin jomman kumman viimeksi mainitun kohdalla teliautoa viimeaikoina)
28: #252 ...? (esiintynyt niin #270 kuin #421)
29: #643 #642 #641
30: #427 #251 #250 #249 #219 #218 #210
39: #632 #628 ..?
```

Ja tuossa yll&#228; mainittu sijoitustulkinta on siis suuntaa-antava. Tilannehan el&#228;&#228; koko ajan. Suurimpia muutoksia lienee p&#228;tk&#228;linjoille yll&#228;tt&#228;en sijoitetut teliautot (linjat 25, 27). Autoja saattaa my&#246;s vaihtua linjojen kesken p&#228;ikseen, kuten #210 ja #217 -tapaus osoitti linjojen 23 ja 30 osalta.

----------


## Ozzy

ja #610 n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; olevan liki vakipaikko my&#246;h&#228;styneille #15 autoille ... kohta voisi tuon jo sijoittaa osap&#228;iv&#228;autoksi. Samoin #212 tuntuu viihtyv&#228;n linjalla #17 aika lailla  -olen mennyt jokaiseen kolmeen t&#228;ll&#228; kaudella k&#228;ym&#228;&#228;ni l&#228;tk&#228;matsiin sill&#228;- ja tullut kahdesta my&#246;s sill&#228; pois linjaa #17

----------


## ultrix

Hopsansaa, nuo havainnot ovat useimmiten sen verran sponttaaneja, kuten tuo #426-tapaus: en ollut aiemmin havainnut noita 9700-niveliä linjalla, joten ajattelin kyseessä olevan jonkinlainen poikkeus.

No joo, tuskin se hallaa tekee ilmoittaa satunnaisesti vakkareistakin (ei ainakaan minun mielestäni), ainakin se alleviivaa sitten edellisten tekemät havainnot tosiksi.  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Hopsansaa, nuo havainnot ovat useimmiten sen verran sponttaaneja, kuten tuo #426-tapaus: en ollut aiemmin havainnut noita 9700-niveliä linjalla, joten ajattelin kyseessä olevan jonkinlainen poikkeus.
> 
> No joo, tuskin se hallaa tekee ilmoittaa satunnaisesti vakkareistakin (ei ainakaan minun mielestäni), ainakin se alleviivaa sitten edellisten tekemät havainnot tosiksi.


Missäs päin maailmankaikkeutta tuollaisia 9700-niveliä valmistetaan? Ei ole allekirjoittaneelle sattunut silmiin tuollaista, edes valokuvassa  :Smile:  Jos jollakulla on kuvaa tarjota niin kernaasti vastaan otettakoon, vaikka tämän ketjun jatkeeksi...

----------


## ultrix

No niin, sen siitä saa kun ei tarkista kirjoittamaansa. Tarkoitin tietenkin 7000A-niveliä. Anteeksi kömmähdykseni!  :Smile:  9700-nivel olisi toki harvinaisen upea näky, vaikkei aivan ykkösenä toivelistallani olekaan.  :Wink: 

Havaintoja:

Pe 22.9.

#207/23
#209/28

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No niin, sen siitä saa kun ei tarkista kirjoittamaansa. Tarkoitin tietenkin 7000A-niveliä.


Ja nykyään sekin malli tunnettaneen 7700A:na...

----------


## JT

> ja #610 näyttää olevan liki vakipaikko myöhästyneille #15 autoille ... kohta voisi tuon jo sijoittaa osapäiväautoksi.


Niin, ajetaankos tätä linjaa 15 nyt niin, että toiseen suuntaan ajoaikaa on 45 min ja toiseen suuntaan 30 min ja tuliko lisäautoja myös viikonlopulle kun näyttää silloinkin olevan tuo tiukka 30 min kierrosaika.

----------


## Eppu

> Niin, ajetaankos tätä linjaa 15 nyt niin, että toiseen suuntaan ajoaikaa on 45 min ja toiseen suuntaan 30 min ja tuliko lisäautoja myös viikonlopulle kun näyttää silloinkin olevan tuo tiukka 30 min kierrosaika.


Käsittääkseni tuo viides auto on tällä linjalla ajossa vain ja ainoastaan ruuhka-aikana. Ja kuten jo kirjoitit, toinen sivu on silloin 45 ja toinen 30 minuuttia.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 25.9.

TKL #647/7 ja #627/7, #224/12 ja #220/17, #206/13, #655/15 ja #225/15 (saatiin 15:lle sit teliautokin)... #417/18, #651/19 (ja 19:lle pätkä-scala). Lisäksi teli-Scala #239/27, #247/28 ja wiima-wanhus #207/30

----------


## ultrix

Ma 25.9.

TKL #406/16

Ke 27.9.

LL #3/79

To 28.9.

TKL #122/13 ja #267/20

Pe 29.9.

TKL #207/19.

----------


## Laituri

Ma 2.10. muutamia
TKL
#122/1
#220/17 (killerpop kirjoitti, että oli myös viime viikon maanantaina)
#624/27 
#629/25
#661/29

----------


## killerpop

> Ma 2.10. muutamia
> #220/17


Jatketaan, tämä #220 taisi sitten hajota Keskustorin laituriin ja hinuri tuli kaveriksi noin klo 15:30

TKL #425/13, #660/39, #627/15 ja #255/30.

----------


## Eppu

> TKL #425/13


Ai ai, harvinaista herkkua tämä...!

----------


## Jufo

Wiimoja alkuviikolla:
ma 2.10.
#205/1, #208/26, #20x/22
ti 3.10.
#204/27

----------


## Laituri

To 5.10. TKL #255 Aamulehti-Scala linjalla 30

(Linjalla 6 viimep&#228;ivin&#228; n&#228;kynyt vakkareita #614, #616, #621 ja #622)

----------


## ultrix

No niin, taas jotain havaintoa. Seutulinjojen osalta saattaa olla pitkälti ihan vakkareita kyseessä.

Ti 3.10.

TKL #207/18

Ke 4.10.

TKL #225/15,  #419/19
Paunu #68/63 (tällä linjalla ei kovin montaa lähtöä näy olevan, tosin enemmän kuin linjalla 60  :Wink: )
LL #49/79, #69/79, #66/85

To 5.10.
TKL #410/16, #266/19
LL #37/50 (Setra, ei ihan jokapäiväinen näky Siivikkalan linjalla)

----------


## Razer

> Paunu #68/63


Eipä mitään erikoista sinällään. Sekä Paunun #52 & #68 eli Volvon 8700 LE:t liikennöivät juuri Pirkkalassa kuten nyt iltayhdentoista vuorosta nähtynä Turkkiradan varikollakin yöpyivät. Mutta on tosin omituista, että kahta noista kolmesta iltapäivän Äijälän vuoroista, joissa siis olen matkustanut, on ajettu juuri näillä kahdella ainokaisella Volvolla, toinen kiersi Sorkkalankin läpi... komein bussein pääsevät Pirkkalassa haja-asutusseudun asukkaat matkaamaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

> Eipä mitään erikoista sinällään. Sekä Paunun #52 & #68 eli Volvon 8700 LE:t liikennöivät juuri Pirkkalassa kuten nyt iltayhdentoista vuorosta nähtynä Turkkiradan varikollakin yöpyivät.


Jompikumpihan näistä Paunun 8700LE:istä oli viime vuonna sijoitettu pysyvästi Kuhmalahti/Pohja-suunnan vakiovuoroihin. Sinällään nyt ihan järkevä ratkaisu siirtää nämä autot Pirkkalan suunnalle, kun eihän niissä ole tavaratilaa ja varmasti sekin on tullut joskus tarpeen Kuhmalahden vakiovuoroissakin.

----------


## J_J

> Jompikumpihan n&#228;ist&#228; Paunun 8700LE:ist&#228; oli viime vuonna sijoitettu pysyv&#228;sti Kuhmalahti/Pohja-suunnan vakiovuoroihin. Sin&#228;ll&#228;&#228;n nyt ihan j&#228;rkev&#228; ratkaisu siirt&#228;&#228; n&#228;m&#228; autot Pirkkalan suunnalle, kun eih&#228;n niiss&#228; ole tavaratilaa ja varmasti sekin on tullut joskus tarpeen Kuhmalahden vakiovuoroissakin.


Kumpikin Paunun Volvo 8700LE on ollut uudesta asti sijoittuneena p&#228;&#228;asiallisesti Pirkkalaan. Vain kes&#228;aikaan, kun Pirkkalan liikenne on ollut hiljaisempaa, n&#228;m&#228; Volvot ovat olleet sijoittuneena muualle. Viime suvena toinen taisi y&#246;py&#228; Orivedell&#228;, toinen Nekalassa. Nekalan autolla ajeltiin juurikin Kuhmalahden suunnan vuoroja, minne auto pehme&#228;kulkuisena, mukavin penkein varustettuna ja hiljaisena sopiikin oikein mainiosti. Ehk&#228;p&#228; korkeintaan takimmainen ovi on niiss&#228; ajoissa turhaa.

Mutta kuten sanottua, "talviaikataulukaudella" kummankin yksil&#246;n asemapaikka on ollut uudesta alkaen Pirkkala.

----------


## ultrix

Pe 6.10.

LL
#17/50 (vakikalustoa, mutta harvoin linjalla)
#20/50

Ti 10.10.

TKL
#625/10
#230/16

----------


## Laituri

Ke 11.10.
Paunu #62/61 (EJV-Wiima) 
(Sattuipa samoihin aikoihin Keskustorilla n&#228;kym&#228;&#228;n my&#246;s LL:n ja A&L:n laatikot)

Ti 10.10
TKL #620/21

----------


## Allison

Huomenna (17.10.2006) TKL #655/26

Kokeillaan sopiiko kaikki kyytiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kokeillaan sopiiko kaikki kyytiin.


Täytyy vissiin käydä kokeilemassa.  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Huomenna (17.10.2006) TKL #655/26
> 
> Kokeillaan sopiiko kaikki kyytiin.


Helposti pitäisi mahtua kaikki kyytiin alueilla, joilla 26 on ainoaa palvelua. Muksut on lomalla kouluistaan, ja silti vuorotiheys on sama. Suurimmat kuormat arvatenkin osuu Haapalinnan ja Keskustorin välille, mutta kulkeehan siellä muitakin linjoja, jos istumapaikka on pakko saada.

Tällä viikolla voisi kaikki 26:n nivelet pitää varikolla ja laittaa sopivampaa tilalle.

----------


## killerpop

Ke 18.10

TKL #635/26 (ja istumapaikat riitti 12:26 torin lähdössä Multisiltaan)

----------


## Razer

> Tällä viikolla voisi kaikki 26:n nivelet pitää varikolla ja laittaa sopivampaa tilalle.


Entä tuo linjan 19 vakionivel? Osunut jo kumpanakin päivänä vastaan eilen jopa Tesoman suuntaan linjan 26 nivelen PERÄSSÄ (arvatkaapa kummassa enemmän porukkaa ja kumpi tyhjänä).

----------


## ultrix

La 14.10.

TKL #255/30 (Nytkö Aamulehteä kaupitellaan teekkareille?  :Wink: )
LL #63/86

Ti 17.10.

TKL #206/27, #255/16 (lehteä lääkisopiskelijoille?)
LL #18/50, #61/50

To 19.10.
#205/16

----------


## killerpop

To 19.10 

LA #189/54 Tampere-Narva (Star-30)

----------


## killerpop

(saa yhdistää edelliseen)

TKL #228/18  :Very Happy:  ja #204/1

----------


## Laituri

Ma 23.10.
LL #68/79 (Teli-EB, klo 15.45 vuoro Linnavuoreen Raholan kautta)

(Ei ole tuota tullut tässä välillä seurattua, ma 11.9. oli Teli-EB #78)

(Taitaa kuulua tuohon vuorokiertoon Linnavuoressa käynti paikallisreittiä...)

----------


## killerpop

Ke 25.10.

TKL #647/29, #406/23, #205/30 ja #629/26

----------


## Laituri

TKL
To 26.10.
#222/3 !! TELI Carrus-Scania 
(Vaikutti että laitettu Nekalasta jonkun tilalle (n. 10 min aikat. jäljessä), Petsamosta 17.50 vuoro)

Ke 25.10.
#402/13 ! U-nivel

----------


## Razer

> TKL
> To 26.10.
> #222/3 !! TELI Carrus-Scania
> (Vaikutti että laitettu Nekalasta jonkun tilalle (n. 10 min aikat. jäljessä), Petsamosta 17.50 vuoro)


Oli kuule aamusta asti, näin kolmesti liikenteessä. Syynä myöhästymiselle ennemminkin ehkä Hatanpään mahdollinen ruuhka...

Lisäksi to 26.10:
#633/1
#225/15
#635/26

Ovat saattaneet toki olla jo pidemmänkin aikaa, mutta itselleni ainakin nämä kaikki neljä tämänpäiväistä uusia tuttavuuksia linjoillaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Pe 27.10.

TKL #222/3 (maksimoidaan tyhjien istuinten määrä  :Wink:  ja TKL #404/18 (ilmeisesti siinä vuorossa, jossa #222 ollut ennen

Razer: #225 on se viistoistasen viides auto, tosin tiettävästi ajaa ensin aamulla ykkösen osapäivää K:tori-Härmälä-K:tori. #633 taasen ei ole koskaan täyttä päivää millään linjalla, tosin sillä voidaan ajaa jopa pari viimeistä sivua, jos autorikko tapahtuu aivan loppuillasta, eikä vara-auton tilalletuominen ole järkevää.

----------


## Eppu

La 28.10

#646 / 10
#265 / 22

----------


## killerpop

Ke 1.11.2006

TKL #625/1, #230/3, #255/20 ja #402/30

----------


## ultrix

Liikennekaaospäivän ke 1.11 satoa:
kello 11:10 Siivikkalasta lähtenyt vuoro jämähti kello 11:35 Lielahden kauppakeskuksella yhdessä linjan 16 OmniCityn kanssa jumiin, kun kuorma-auto tukki tien. Seuraava kuustoistanen kulkikin jo Enqvistinkatua (#233). Kyseinen vuoro kulki myös toista poikkeusreittiä, Hämeenpuiston kautta 
cityu-nivelen oltua jumissa Kortelahden- ja Näsijärvenkatujen kulmassa. Keskustorilla oltiin n. 12:20. 
Takaisinpäin tullessa viiden aikoihin linja kulki Pispalanvaltatietä tuulilasikuormassa matka-ajan ollessa n. puolentoista tunnin luokkaa. 

Pe 3.11
#404, #406/17

----------


## killerpop

Vaikkakin sunnuntailiikennettä hoidetaan varsin arkisijoituksista poikkeavalla kalustolla, pari mielenkiintoista havaintoa su 5.11.2006

TKL #643/10 ja #255/25

Myös seuraavia vähäpätöisempiä bongauksia:
TKL #236/17, #419/23, #231/22, #638/3

----------


## ultrix

> su 5.11.2006
> #255/25


Joo, multa loksahti suu auki nähdessäni pyhäliikenteessä telin, vieläpä 255:n linjalla 25. Ihme kiertopalkinto tuo 255, vakisijoitushan sillä oli linjalla 13, mutta Aamulehti-kampanjan vuoksi vissiin pyöritelty ties millä linjoilla. 13:n ja 25:n lisäksi ainakin linjojen 16, 20, 22 ja 30 matkustajat ovat saaneet tuta, miltä tuntuu matkustaa kokomainosbussilla...

----------


## ultrix

> Linjoille 16 ja 3 lisätään ylimääräiset vuorot aamuruuhkaan.
> 
> Leinolan aamuruuhkaan lisätään ylimääräinen Y16-vuoro klo 7.25. Vuoro liikennöi Kiveliönkadulta Pyynikintorille. 
> 
> Keskustorilta Lahdesjärvelle lisätään ylimääräinen Y3-vuoro klo 7.32. Linja liikennöi normaalia reittiä. 
> 
> Ylimääräiset vuorot tulevat liikenteeseen maanantaina 6.11.2006.


Kiinnostaa tuon 7:25 "Y16"-vuoron kalusto. Onko joku käynyt jo bongaamassa?  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Kesällä kuulin Allisonilta, että tilaajalta olisi jäänyt rahaa pieni määrä käyttämättä. Näihin Y-vuoroihin sitä on sitten hyvä käyttää. Hieman olen kyllä pohtinut, onko tarjonnassa edelleen pientä epätasaisuutta. 1, 19 ja 26 taitavat olla Tesomalle enemmän kuin tarpeeksi ja linja 15 lienee erityisesti ruuhka-aikaan hyvin kuormitettu. Tässä oli nyt vain pari esimerkkiä... Jos jotain voisi vielä parantaa, niin se voisi olla linja 17. Yhdessä 25:n kanssa Sammonkadulle saataisiin tasainen 7,5 minuutin väli yhdellä lisäautolla 17:lle. Mutta tästä voisi sitten keskustella enemmän toisessa ketjussa.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 6.11.

Kaukajärven yhdistelmälähdön (Pyynikintorilta 21:30) suoritti TKL #204/22 ja #205/15. Todennäköisyys että samaa korkealattiaista kalustotyyppiä sattuisi saman vaikutusalueen linjoille numerojärjestyksessä, on jokseenkin pieni. Ja ei tuo Jätti-Wiima oikein tutulta viistoistaseltakaan vaikuta

----------


## Laituri

TKL




> Ke 1.11.
> #230/3


Tässä aiemmin oli #222/3 ... näköjään on laitettu teli (ruuhkaisimpaan vuoroon, kuten 15, 25 ja 27:lle).

Ti 7.11. 
#404/17 (Takana on poikkeavasti tummanharmaat raidat.)

Ma 6.11. 
#612/27

Su 5.11. 
#228/18 (Scanioista poiketen taisi ehkä olla vain tuo Volvo su-vuoroissa?  :Very Happy:  )




> 255:n linjalla 25 ... miltä tuntuu matkustaa kokomainosbussilla


Juu, on vähän hämärä bussi  :Wink: 

Pe 3.11. 
#620/10

----------


## killerpop

Ke 8.11.

TKL #626/30 (liekö auto ollut monuna vai..?)

----------


## ultrix

Ke 8.11.

TAKL
#207/30
*#629/16*

----------


## Laituri

Pe 10.11.
Paunu 1-17/62 (Express)

----------


## killerpop

Ma 13.11

TKL #648/1 (2-akselinen Scala)

Ti 14.11.

TKL #631/19

----------


## ultrix

Pe 10.11.
#208/16
#209/19

La 10.11.
#415/Y16 sammui ainakin kuudesti: ensin Keskustorilla, sitten keskelle Hämeenkatua ja Metson, Onkiniemen, Lielahden aseman ja Harjuntaustan koulun pysäkeiltä lähdettäessä. Jäin pysäkillä "Lielahti" pois, mutta todennäköisesti auto jatkoi samaan tapaan. Joka kerta joutui kuljettaja siis sammuttamaan auton täysin ja buuttaamaan niin, että myös PARAS-järjestelmä buuttasi. Ruutuun tuli kaikki pikselit läpikäyvä valopiste, ja sen jälkeen skrollaava teksti "Palvelu ver. 1.0". Automatiikka ei todennäköisesti saanut vaihdetta silmään, koska vaikka kuski kaikesta päätellen yritti painaa kaasua, valui bussi silti ylämäessä taaksepäin ilman mitään ääntä moottorista.


Ma 13.11.
#254/15
#208/18

Ti 14.11.
#234/27

----------


## killerpop

Su 19.11.

TKL #643/15 ... autohan tuli uutena ko linjalle ja oli linjan vakiauto tähän syksyyn asti. 

Ma 20.11.

TKL #207/15, tai oli... matka jatkui aamulla hinausauton perässä kohti Nekalaa. Lisäksi #625/26

----------


## killerpop

Ma 20.11. (jatkoa edelliseen)

TKL #228/1, #206/28 ja #270/18

Ti 21.11.

TKL #255/25, #626/15 ja #625/26

----------


## ultrix

*To 16.11.*
Ensin Jätti-Wiima-havaintoa (ovat olleet syksyn mittaan toki monesti aiemminkin näillä linjoilla):
#207/17
#209/28
Sitten havainto 7000-nivelen sisältä:
#424/16 - missäs vaiheessa autosta on LCD-ovimonitorit poistettu? Onko muistakin seiskatonnisista monitorit otettu veke?
*
Pe 17.11.*
#204/13
#255/25
Ajelin #206:n kyydissä linjan 20, huomasin pysäkillä 3704 päreen "20 RUSKO". Yhdyskuntapalvelut laiskottelee taas.  :Wink:  Kuski taas ajoi vaarallista tilannenopeutta risteyksissäkin, että pääsisi viettämään mahdollisimman pitkää röökitaukoa Hikivuoressa.

*La 18.11.*
Havaitsin päiväsaikaan linjan 32 Sokoksen pysäkillä #410/Y1. Käsityöläisbussi?  :Smile: 
*
Su 19.11.*
#417/1
*
Ti 21.11.*
#270/27 (laitetaanko telit pätkälinjoille sen perusteella, mikä niiden sarjanumero on? Linjalla on aikaisemmin ollut mm. #207, ja 25:llakin #255.)

----------


## killerpop

> Sitten havainto 7000-nivelen sisältä:
> #424/16 - missäs vaiheessa autosta on LCD-ovimonitorit poistettu? Onko muistakin seiskatonnisista monitorit otettu veke?


Tässä autossa niitä monitoreja ei ole koskaan ollutkaan.
Vaan jokos autoon on asennettu PARAS-laitteet?

----------


## ultrix

> Tässä autossa niitä monitoreja ei ole koskaan ollutkaan.
> Vaan jokos autoon on asennettu PARAS-laitteet?


Aina oppii jotain uutta, luulin kaikissa 7000A-nivelissä monttujen olevan vakiovarusteina. PARAS-laitteisiin en ota kantaa, mutta ainakaan muistikuvaa matkustajainfonäytöstä minulla ei ole.

----------


## killerpop

To 23.11.

TKL #252/15 (harvemmin teli-Scalalla ko linjaa on ajettu)

----------


## killerpop

Pe 24.11

TKL:t seuraavasti: #205/30, #254/15, #627/17, #629/25, #635/26. Ehkä merkillepantavinta tilanteessa oli se, että 17:lla ajetaan pätkällä, kun 15:lla on jopa kaksi teliä samaan aikaan (#225 toisena).

----------


## Razer

Ilmeisesti 15 on muuttumassa pikkuhiljaa telilinjaksi  :Very Happy:  Itsehän tätä toivoin jo vuosi sitten, mutta sen sijaan päätettiin lisätä palvelua keskipäivällä. Mainiota, että tilaajalla on toimivaltaa myös kaluston uudelleenjärjestelyihin.

----------


## Laituri

Ma 27.11.
TKL #220/30 (ollut syksyn aikana 17:llä)

Palvaanniemessä voi vaihtaa Messukyläntieltä Hervannan suuntaan 20:een tai Kalevan suunnasta Messukyläntielle ... muttei toisiin suuntiin ... Olisi hyvin perusteltu portaiden paikka myös Hervannan valtaväylän toisella puolella sillan alla. (On pitkähkö 20:n pysäkkiväli Turtolasta Jäähallille.)

----------


## ultrix

> Palvaanniemessä voi vaihtaa Messukyläntieltä Hervannan suuntaan 20:een tai Kalevan suunnasta Messukyläntielle ... muttei toisiin suuntiin ... Olisi hyvin perusteltu portaiden paikka myös Hervannan valtaväylän toisella puolella sillan alla. (On pitkähkö 20:n pysäkkiväli Turtolasta Jäähallille.)


Todellakin. Alkuviikosta olin kovasti menossa Jäähallin suuntaan Yliopistolta ensin 22:lla ja sitten Vuohensillalta 20:een vaihtaen. Hämmästyin suuresti huomatessani ainoan 20:n vaihtopysäkin olevan nimenomaan Hervannan suuntaan.

Samoin Kalevantietä kulkevilla busseilla vaihto linjalle 10 Järvensivuntien itäpäässä "olis kiva", mitä olette muut mieltä?

Havaintoja:
Pe 24.11.
TKL: #225/15, #233/16
LL: #51/50 

Ma 27.11.
#255/23
#623/17 (taas pätkää)

----------


## killerpop

> Ma 27.11.
> 
> Palvaanniemessä voi vaihtaa Messukyläntieltä Hervannan suuntaan 20:een tai Kalevan suunnasta Messukyläntielle ... muttei toisiin suuntiin ... Olisi hyvin perusteltu portaiden paikka myös Hervannan valtaväylän toisella puolella sillan alla. (On pitkähkö 20:n pysäkkiväli Turtolasta Jäähallille.)


Linjalla 20 oli aikanaan pysäkki Vuohenojalla (pysäkki 3511 Vuohenoja). Ilmeisesti käytössä vuodesta 1987 aina 1992 asti. Vielä 1991 linjakartassa koukkaus ramppien kautta esiintyy. Liekö hidastanut Ruskon pikalinjaa tarpeettomasti.

Mutta muutamia huomiota ma 27.11.

Poliisien käytössä oli ainakin TKL #228 ja jokin Jätti-Wiima (#206?)

TKL #647/21, #208/26, #209/28, #414/1. #254 jatkaa edelleen 15:lla.

----------


## Laituri

Ke 29.11.
(TKL #220/17, jälleen vakilinjalla, kts ma 27.11.)

Palvaanniemen pysäkistä:
(Myös linjaa 39 koskien.)




> --- Linjalla 20 oli aikanaan --- koukkaus ramppien kautta ---


Tosiaan! Tuossa kohtaahan on mahdollista kulkea rampilta rampille, (pienen) mutkan kautta.  :Wink: 

Voisi olla ehdotuksen paikka TKL:lle vaihtoyhteyksien (ja Vuohenojan alueen perusteella). Myös pikavuoropysäkki on Vuohensillalla.





> Samoin Kalevantietä kulkevilla busseilla vaihto linjalle 10 Järvensivuntien itäpäässä "olis kiva", mitä olette muut mieltä?


Hmm, voisi laittaa pysäkit Järvensivuntien risteykseen. Taikka mites jos kymppiä jatkaisi Vuohenojan suuntaan ja sopiva korttelilenkki?

----------


## ultrix

> Hmm, voisi laittaa pysäkit Järvensivuntien risteykseen. Taikka mites jos kymppiä jatkaisi Vuohenojan suuntaan ja sopiva korttelilenkki?


Nimenomaan. En tiedä, kuinka paljon pysäkillä olisi lopulta käyttäjiä, mutta menoeränä tuon hyvin pitkän pysäkinvälin tilkitseminen olisi pienehkö. Kympin voisi jatkaa Vuohenojalle, esim. Vuohensillankadulle, jossa ainakin Reittioppaan kartan mukaan on kääntösilmukka. Jos siis Järvensivuntien liikenne säilyy jatkossakin ja kierrosaika sallii. 

Kymppiä voisi myös nopeuttaa siirtämällä linja kulkemaan reittiä Hämeenkatu-Rautatienkatu-Kalevantie, en oikein näe mitä mieltä on kierrättää linja Yliopistonkadun kautta.

----------


## JudgeT

> Kympin voisi jatkaa Vuohenojalle, esim. Vuohensillankadulle, jossa ainakin Reittioppaan kartan mukaan on kääntösilmukka. Jos siis Järvensivuntien liikenne säilyy jatkossakin ja kierrosaika sallii.


Hmm... Vuohensillankadulle ajetaan kai edelleen rampin kautta valtaväylän yli. Jos kaupunkikartasta katsoo, Vuohensillankadun toinen pää on tukevasti Iidesrannan liittymässä, joten vähän vaikea sitä kautta.

Tulee varmaan liian pitkä lenkki, jos käy Messukylän Esson tasalla kääntymässä. Lisäksi se sama, mitä Ultrix jo sanoi eli onko vaihtoyhteydellä Järvensivu-Hervanta/Messukylä/Kaukajärvi oikeasti käyttäjiä etenkin, kun paluusuunnassa kympillä on puolen tunnin vuoroväli?



> Kymppiä voisi myös nopeuttaa siirtämällä linja kulkemaan reittiä Hämeenkatu-Rautatienkatu-Kalevantie, en oikein näe mitä mieltä on kierrättää linja Yliopistonkadun kautta.


Varmaan systemaattisuuden ja vaihtoyhteyksien takia? Tulppaantuuko Rautatienkatu edelleen ruuhka-aikaan?

----------


## Ozzy

15 kuljetti aikoinaan Yliopiston Pyynikintien kiinteistöstä väkeä Yliopiston päätalolle ja päinvastoin- aikataulutkin oli päiväsaikaan sovitettu siihen, että tuon  akateemisen vartin aikana pystyi siirtymään talojen välillä.

Nyttemmin Yliopiston toiminnot ovat lähes kaikki Kalevantienmäellä, joten olisiko vanhaa perua tuo.

Tosin Pyynikintiellä toimii kai edelleen mm. lastentarhanopeopisto ja kasvatustieteet ovat  pääcampuksella, en tiedä kävisivätkö nuo opiskelijat edelleen ristiin luennoilla noiden talojen välillä? Olisiko tuo syynä?

----------


## Eppu

Torstai 7.12.

#402, #205 / 18
#420, #208 / 26
#207, #655, #254 / 15
#660 / 29
#225 / 30
#209, #421 / 28
#204 / 16
LL #51 / 50

...tässä nyt jotain havaintoja - en tosin tiedä vaikka jokin näistä olisikin ihan vakkarisijoitus.

Lisäksi havaittua tuli motarilla Helsingin suunnasta kohti Tamperetta matkalla ollut mersu-nivel, samaa mallia kuin ne muutamat Connexilla Tartossa liikenteessä olleet. Kuvalinkki 
Autossa näytti olevan kokovartalomainokset. Sen enempää en tästä pimeässä tehdystä havainnosta saanut irti.

----------


## ultrix

Ti 5.12.
TKL
#228/25
#245/17 (tuotiin ilmeisesti juuri linjalle korvaamaan jotain toista autoa hypätessäni siihen)

To 7.12.

Huomasin ilmeisesti saman moto-show-mainosteipatun nivelen, Itsenäisyydenkadulla matkalla kohti keskustaa klo 19:20. Ehdin kännykamerallani saada siitä jonkinlaisen kuvan, mutta Nokia N70 ja MacBook eivät löydä yhteistä säveltä, joten en ainakaan vielä saa kuvaa nettiin.  :Sad:

----------


## Laituri

pe 8.12.

TKL #627/10
(Pieni yksityiskohta #244:n takanumero on käänteisesti sininen valkoisella pohjalla ylempänä.)

Paunu #1-17/Orivesi

----------


## Ozzy

Ettei tuo nivel-Mersu olisi kuitenkin ollut se vanha tuttu Modularboxin mönkijä-Mersu IHG-290. Ainakin se on pari- kolme päivää täälläpäin taasen pyörinyt?

----------


## Laituri

*La* 9.12. TKL 
U-nivel/17  !

Lisäys TKL #244:stä


> Su 10.9.
> #244/23 (Huomatkaa autossa takana kultaiset jenkkinumerot!)


Onkin sitten vaihdettu siniset (pe 8.12. viesti).

Ma 11.12.
Linjan 6 katsaus, vakkarit #614, #616, #621 ja #622

----------


## ultrix

> *La* 9.12. TKL 
> U-nivel/17  !


#406 vieraili linjalla.

----------


## killerpop

Muutama pikkubongaus:

Ti 12.12.

TKL #420/1, #255/26, #406/26, #416/13

Ideaparkliikenteestä
Ti 12.12. LL #34, Ma 11.12. LL #61. Eli entistä enemmän erilaista kalustoa, nyt siis laatikko-Wiimaa ja Scalaakin kulkenut alueelle samassa klo 10:00 Tre-Ideapark vuorossa.

----------


## Eppu

> #416/13


Samainen auto oli tuolla linjalla ainakin myös viime perjantaina. Silloin mietinkin, olisiko kenties jossain määrin vakkarisijoitus...?

----------


## Laituri

Ke 13.12. Paunu
#65/95 ja #62/70 (Kangasalle), kaksi laatikko-Wiimaa klo 17.20 Keskustorilta

----------


## J_J

> Ke 13.12. Paunu
> #65/95 ja #62/70 (Kangasalle), kaksi laatikko-Wiimaa klo 17.20 Keskustorilta


Se, että linjalla 95 tapaa laatikko-Wiiman, on kyllä melkoinen havaintokukkanen. Niitä kun ajelee ko. linjalla useampikin yksilö aina arkipäivisin... Sen sijaan #62 sattui olemaan vara-auton ominaisuudessa linjalla 70 erään matalan Scanian tilalla. Niin se vaan menee että jo ikäloput Volvon mahurit täytyy säästää, jotta ei tulisi ajamattomia lähtöjä uudempien matalien poikiessa.

----------


## ultrix

Ti 12.12.

#235/17, soittokellossa bugi, bling-ääni kuului viidesti peräjälkeen (kukaan ei havaintojeni perusteella rämpyttänyt edes stop-nappia)

La 16.12.

Mitronillinen City U-nivel linjalla 17 (havaittu muutama minuutti sitten asuntoni ikkunasta, en erottanut kumpi niistä kahdesta oli kyseessä, jokatapauksssa 406 tai 407 menossa kohti Vehmaisia)

----------


## ultrix

> La 16.12.
> 
> Mitronillinen City U-nivel linjalla 17


City U oli siis 407, joka oli vielä Y17:nkin kalustona yöllä.

----------


## Laituri

> --- linjalla 95 tapaa laatikko-Wiiman --- useampikin yksilö aina arkipäivisin... ---


Juu, erikoistilanne, että kaksi laatikkoa samaan lähtöaikaan

TKL
Su 17.12.
#255/26 (AL-Scala)

Ma 18.12. 
#623/6 (ei muita havaintoja, minkä tilalla)

#637 (Carrus)
Su 17.12. /25
Ma 18.12. /29

----------


## killerpop

Ma 18.12.

TKL #406/1, TKL #225/26, #625/21

----------


## ultrix

Ma 18.12.

TKL
#255/15
#416/13

----------


## Laituri

TKL

Ti 19.12.
#406/30
#620/2
#626/10
#629/6

Ke 20.12.
#633/20 (Monu)
#618/6 (Muut #616, #621 ja #622)

----------


## killerpop

Pari pientä bongausta

To 21.12.
TKL #222/1 & 15

Pe 22.12.
TKL #404/28

----------


## Laituri

Pe 29.12.
TKL #655/10 (Scala)

----------


## killerpop

Ilmeisesti uusien Volvojen myötä:

Pe 29.12.2006
LL #19/79 ja #22/85

----------


## ultrix

> Ilmeisesti uusien Volvojen myötä:
> 
> Pe 29.12.2006
> LL #19/79


Tuli tuo myös bongattua.

Muita perjantain havaintoja:
#233/16: perässä kuraan sormilla kirjoitettu teksti "HELKE". Onkohan Allisonilla asian suhteen jotain tekemistä? :P

----------

